# bill hays topshot hunting



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

went to one of my hot spots where I know for sure I will most likely always get a rabbit and sure enough staged two with the topshot 
9 mil lead and a 46 inch draw non tapered theraband gold 10 inch active length one shot in the heart the other in the brain


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting .... should be tasty!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting, enjoy the meals!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

good shooing


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good shooting man!!!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nic*e shot end looks tasty i like *rabbit barbecued the best


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice BH shooter.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

...good work!


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Good shooting mate


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## august2023 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmmm


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting.....Yeah yes fried Rabbit or make a stew..either way is good eats~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Nice shooting.....Yeah yes fried Rabbit or make a stew..either way is good eats~AKAOldmiser


I like em bbad raped in bacon with taters and greens


----------

